# Finished the Remake of my 46 Gal bowfront



## thriftygranny (Sep 3, 2012)

I had decided to remove the UGF and gravel. I wanted to use HOB filters and Eco-Complete.

Today I finished the remake.

Here is a pictorial of the process.

I welcome any comments or suggestions.

The water is still hazy and there are still air bubbles. 

We start with a pic of the tank prior to the remake and end with my focal point once everything grows in.

Click the picture below for the photos. Put your curser on each pic to see the captions.

<a href="http://s302.beta.photobucket.com/user/thriftygranny/story/975" target="_blank"><img src="http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn82/thriftygranny/story/975/thumb/large.png" border="0" alt="Aquarium Remake Nov 10, 2012"/></a>


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Looks real nice. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Rufus' Mom (Jan 2, 2012)

Very nice.


----------

